# Good news for Vikings fans



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mike Tice will not be the coach of the Vikings in 2006

Mike Sherman will still be the coach of the Packers in 2006

k:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Don't count the chickens before their hatched Ken.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Here I thought LA finally had there team.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Mike Tice will not be the coach of the Vikings in 2006


Why, is he getting interviews from a local middle school?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

He was visiting with staff at Jefferson Elementary today here in Valley City.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ziggy says he wants more "hands on."

Maybe he will be the coach himself. :eyeroll:


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

If the Vikings are 1-3, 1-4 he will be gone. At that rate, he could make the Non-resident opener!


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I dont think you guys will have much to say when the they win the BIG game this year 

SuperBowl-

Vikings 28
Patriots 17


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> I dont think you guys will have much to say when the they win the BIG game this year
> 
> SuperBowl-
> 
> ...


Did you forget to take your meds today?? :beer:

Buffalo 52
Atlanta 2

On a last second safety trying to run out the clock. Da Bills!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> Did you forget to take your meds today??
> 
> Buffalo 52
> Atlanta 2
> ...


At least he has a prescription for his drugs that he is taking.

Tice hopefully doesn't have much time left.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> At least he has a prescription for his drugs that he is taking.


Hey, I'm just saving my insurace company money. Cutting out the middle-man!!! Anyway, a guy can dream can't he!! Vikes fans do every Sunday.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Mark my words men, mark my words!!!!!!! 

No bets though


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's the question of the day...

Will Tice last the SEASON as the Vikings head coach?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

If things don't get turned around in the next 3 games, I would have to believe the vikings have nothing to lose and will go with an interim coach.

On another subject. Why if your the coach and you see your starting QB totally lose his confidence and composure, would you not take him out and give the reins to Johnson. I mean.. to watch what Daunte was doing had to be painful for everyone including Daunte. Besides Johnson would not have been any worse. And while were on a roll, they should have spent the money on a reputable Offensive coordinator.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

with the performance they put on today, i doubt it...what an awesome game! :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Here's the question of the day...
> 
> Will Tice last the SEASON as the Vikings head coach?


NO


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Van Wey :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats funny. I would bet The Patriots practice squad could beat the The purple outta ya!!


----------

